# bladder-safe electrolyte add-ins?



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I think I need to get some electrolytes to avoid headaches but I use a hydration pack for water. Last time I added stuff to the bladder it got ruined by algae growth despite cleaning it.

Any electrolyte tablets (or whatever else) that wont accelerate the growth of algae?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

soak that thing with water and bleach every once in a while overnight

it will work and it is safe....if you rinse it two/three times and still taste a tiny
bit of bleach ignore that it is 100% safe

anything else...not as good as bleach and certainly not as cheap


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. Bleach is good. It kills everything and decomposes the organic molecules left over. I dilute some to 10% in water, swish it around in the bladder and run it through the hose then let it sit for 15 minutes or so before rinsing it out. It can leave a little of that swimming pool chlorine taste but it goes away. Between bleach treatments, I'll rinse it out very well with warm/hot water after every use. 

Some put their empty bladder in the freezer between rides. This will keep stuff from growing while in there but doesn't kill what grows when it's not in the freezer. It could be a good method of increasing the time between bleach treatments.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I third the bleach. I leave it overnight and add some through the house as well. Rinse. I kinda like the bleach flavor lol


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I only put water in my Camelbak but in the hot summertime, I keep thinking about carrying a bottle along as well with some electrolytes.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

carry 3-2 or 3-1 concentrate in a bottle, and plain water in camelbak. mix in mouth. 

= clean camelbak


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

I store them in the freezer.

You probably want to avoid sugar, or vitamins or other things that microbes need. Note that many ready-mix powders include sugar.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

This company BEEST sent me some of their electrolyte pills. I've been using them on my last few rides and I'm thinking they work pretty good. I have been impressed with them so far. It's made for mountain bikers. Check them out here: https://www.beestlifestyle.com/


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had no problems with bacterial growth using Tailwind or EFS in my hydration bladder as long as I rinse with hot water immediately after my rides.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

I fill my bladder all the way up with ice, then fill with Gatorade, then top off the remaining space with water. After the ride I use hot water and cleaning tablets to flush out the bladder. 
.
https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Values-Reservoir-Cleaning-Comparable/dp/B07FXGKWMD/ref=pd_bap_rp_3/135-1140974-2452617?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07FXGKWMD&pd_rd_r=282998a2-4c2b-4ca0-b25c-ff439f3b79dd&pd_rd_w=FEmBD&pd_rd_wg=jWnME&pf_rd_p=aec52988-b7d4-431a-8040-7c6531ac239f&pf_rd_r=K97SA41FXSZ59K1228SQ&psc=1&refRID=K97SA41FXSZ59K1228SQ
.







Rinse, fill with hot water, drop in tablet, let soak, drain, rinse, hang dry. Works well for me.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

this is the hydration reservoir I use, every other brand i have tried has been disappointing. no going back to anything else. It has a glass like coating that inhibits all gunge growth. this company provides hydration packs to the military. https://sourceoutdoor.com/en/content/2-hydration-technology


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

I just carry a water bottle for my ZipFizz.


----------

